# GRUB M.I.A. - Ubuntu 10.10



## Soylent Joe (Oct 12, 2010)

I booted into the Ubuntu Live CD and installed 10.10 on a 150GB partition alongside Win7. It said the install was finished and that I needed to restart, so I did. The monitors go off and it spits out the CD, so I take it out and close. Then, nothing happens, it just sits there somewhat on (HDD's and fans are spinning, but monitors are in sleep mode). I have to manually restart the machine. When it boots up there is no GRUB loader, or any way to boot into Ubuntu, it just loads Windows. The 150GB partition is showing in disk management (but not in explorer).

I booted up the Live CD again and ran "sudo apt-get grub" or something like that in el terminal, and it said it downloaded and installed it. I hit restart and it does the same as before: gives me the disc and makes me manually restart. There's still no GRUB loader or any way to get into Ubuntu.

So, how can I get me some GRUB? I'd really like to try out the new version tonight.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 12, 2010)

Make sure your BIOS is booting off the right drive, and doesn't have boot-sector virus protection enabled or anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2010)

thats because it wont apply it to the FS you will need to do an overwrite.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 12, 2010)

And on another note, you want GRUB 2, not GRUB the old one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> And on another note, you want GRUB 2, not GRUB the old one.



yes deff this.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe the latest version of GRUB 2 is 1.98.
Here>(Grub 2 documentation) and here>(Grub 2 WIKI) is some info that might help.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats because it wont apply it to the FS you will need to do an overwrite.



What's a "FS" and what needs to be overwritten with what?


Will this guide help me any? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351


Also, I was really wanting to put Ubuntu on the spare 640GB drive I've currently got in my hotswap bay, but there was no option to install it onto there. Through no install option would it show me the drive, even in the more advanced ones.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 13, 2010)

"FS' is probably referring to the File Structure...

Did you try any of this? Re-installing Grub 2 
It cures a similar problem:"There may be times when a user needs to either move or reinstall a GRUB 2 installation. GRUB 2 needs to be reinstalled when a user is presented with a blank screen with only the word "GRUB", no prompt, and no ability to enter commands. This often happens when the MBR of the booting device is altered and GRUB 2 is removed, such as when Windows is installed after Ubuntu. Additionally, if a user cannot boot into an operating system at all, even using the rescue mode mode, a complete reinstallation of GRUB 2 may be necessary."


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2010)

Why in the world was GRUB not installed in the first place when I installed Ubuntu onto the partition? It always has before...


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't know for sure, but... I'll guess it installed, but failed to complete or failed to install because of _________________(insert reasons here).

I just installed 10.10 the other day and had to clean the Grub up and a few other things.
It seems to, still, have a couple of idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Don't know for sure, but... I'll guess it installed, but failed to complete or failed to install because of _________________(insert reasons here).
> 
> I just installed 10.10 the other day and had to clean the Grub up and a few other things.
> It seems to still have a couple of idiosyncrasies.



And about installing it on my spare drive, is it because it was formatted NTFS? Does it need to be ext3 in order to install Ubuntu on it?


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't really answer that one.  A guess would be; it might have to do with the drive being hot swappable or the type of controller used or interface(firewire, usb, etc.) or a bios setting for the drive.

When I installed Ubuntu 10.10 it showed all my drives, even the esata and two usb drives.

Here is some info on pre-partitioning:Pre-Partitioning for Multi-Boot Systems


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm installing again and have my primary and swap partitions set up. Which drive do I need to set for "boot loader installation"?







I assume the boot loader is GRUB? Maybe this is where I messed up before.

Edit: I just chose the straight 640GB drive, 3rd one down. I had to make a decision, times running out and apparently only a handful of people on TPU pay attention to Linux threads.

Super edit:  *Problem fixed, Ubuntu is working fine. Thanks.*


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 13, 2010)

and thus the power of linux is revealed: to think for one's self is a beautiful thing ;P


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'm installing again and have my primary and swap partitions set up. Which drive do I need to set for "boot loader installation"?
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3331/dsc0001wm.jpg
> 
> ...



I usually dont even mess with swap anymore. It is kinda of moot these days with 4+ GB of ram.
You dont even need to set a /boot partition. It will auto install on the primary linux partition.


----------

